# Another Crow Call



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

Got this one dried last night and the toneboard in place. Doing the toneboards this way takes a little extra fitting after staining and clear but it only takes a minute. This one is cocobola.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cool Cocobolo Crow Call.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice job on utilizing the figure in that piece Tommy !


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Tom I studied that piece for several hours before I decided on how to drill it to get that flo......oh man I can't even finish typing that load. I cut a chunk off the end and drilled a hole, threw it on the lathe and gave her a spin. I did make sure the toneboard was lined up with the grain when I put it together which really helps fool the eye into thinking I had something to do with it. All I did was cut away the parts that weren't a crow call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

